# HH: 1. Sfdw 2005, Fr. 18.11.2005 ab 19:00h



## kiddykorn (28. Oktober 2005)

So da ja nun schon eine Mege Leute davon gesprochen haben und alle darauf warten das etwas gestartet wird,  werde ich mal den Stein ins Rollen bringen!

Ich bin zwar relativ Neu in dieser Runde würde mich aber Freuen mit Euch zum Jahresende nochmal auf das ein oder andere Bier zusammen zu kommen!

Hier schonmal Terminvorschläge:
18.11.
02.12.
09.12.

Macht mal Vorschläge WO wir das veranstalten könnten?

So nun hab ich das mal gestartet, las uns da mal was draus machen!?!  
Gruß 
Christian

--- EDIT by Rabbit ---

Termin ist fix: *Freitag, 18.11.2005, 19:00h*
(Reservierungscode: Harald *Richters*)
Location: Gröninger, Ost-West-Str. 47

Ich versuch mal ~15 Plätze zu reservieren, das ist auf einem Freitag sicher notwendig!

Liste d. Teilnehmer: (dient der Übersicht wg. Reservierung)

JanV
Beppo
kiddykorn
John Rico
Sanz
Silvi
Obrady
Iron-Gun-D
Tracer
bofh_marc
Catsoft
Shiver
Kaiowana
Tine

--- EDIT by Rabbit ---


----------



## JanV (29. Oktober 2005)

Ich weiss nicht was "SFDW" bedeutet, aber "bier" kenne ich und das klinkt gut 

Ich halte mein Wünschtermin nochmal offen, mal schauen was die anderen wollen.

Gruß 

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (31. Oktober 2005)

JanV schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht was "SFDW" bedeutet, aber "bier" kenne ich und das klinkt gut


Das paßt beides gut zusammen. Die "Geburtsstätte" des SfdW ist in Berlin zu finden. Irgendwann im Jahre 2001. Eng verbunden mit dem ESK (dem EisenSchweinKader), einer illustren MTB-Gemeinschaft aus eben Berlin und Umgebung, welche mittlerweile fast "Weltruhm" erreicht hat, findet dieses auch hier in HH hin und wieder mal statt.

Mehr zum Thema: SfdW (Saufen für den Weltfrieden)

Ich stimme mal für den 18.11. 

Location: Im Zweifel das Kaktus in Altona, mal wieder eine andere Location wäre aber sicher auch nett!


----------



## Beppo (31. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin,
den 18.11.2005 im Kaktus find´ ich gut. Ich bin dabei...  

Gruß, Beppo


----------



## kiddykorn (31. Oktober 2005)

18.11. !?!

Ist bereits fest im Terminkalender verankert!!

Ich bin dabei


----------



## John Rico (31. Oktober 2005)

Mein Kalender hat auch einen neuen Eintrag!   

Aber muss es denn Altona sein? Könnte das Treffen nicht etwas zentraler stattfinden, für die Süd-Hamburger?
Natürlich hat auch Harburg sehr schöne Kneipen...   

GRuß
Sven


----------



## JanV (1. November 2005)

Termin steht! 

Vielleicht wäre das Feuerschiff noch ne Alternative. Kaktus werde ich aber auch finden   

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Sanz (1. November 2005)

Hallo,

aufgrund der Tatsache, daß wir Harburger sehr oft den bequemen Vorteil haben nicht anreisen zu müssen, stimme ich für eine Location nördlich der Brücken wie wir Harburger zu sagen pflegen!   Kurz: Wir sind dabei!

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Silvi (1. November 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz: Wir sind dabei!




Ok, bin dann auch dabei! Und nördlich der Elbe ist top. Sollte man sich im Treffpunkt noch nicht einig sein, denn die Kneipe "Kaktus" ist ja doch eher nicht hoch frequentiert, dann könnte man ja mal das "Gröninger" aufsuchen.

Silvi


----------



## OBRADY (1. November 2005)

Moin...

Termin ist notiert!!!Stimme  Silvis Vorschlag  mit dem Gröninger voll und ganz zu.

Tschüß
Anja


----------



## John Rico (1. November 2005)

War auch nur ne Idee, ich dachte, die meisten würden südlich der Elbe wohnen.

Sagt mir einfach, wo ich hin muss (ich kenn beide Kneipen(?) nicht), dann bin ich dabei!  

CU
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (1. November 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei!  

Doris


----------



## Tracer (1. November 2005)

wenn es am 18.11 wäre ich auch dabei sein!
Kaktus in Altona   

Willy


----------



## bofh_marc (2. November 2005)

Bin auch dabei, Location ist mir relativ egal - aus Harburg ist alles doof zu erreichen   

Marc


----------



## Catsoft (2. November 2005)

Werde auch versuchen zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 15311 (2. November 2005)

MoinMoin,  

@Tracer/Kaktus:   ! 

Bin für das Gröninger,allein schon wegen dem   !
Fr.18.11. bin ich dabei !!!

Nilsi


----------



## Catsoft (3. November 2005)

Hallo!
Hat schon jemand eine Unterschriftenliste gegen die Trailsperrung im Trentino angelegt? Sonst bring ich eine mit....

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OBRADY (3. November 2005)

Catsoft schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hat schon jemand eine Unterschriftenliste gegen die Trailsperrung im Trentino angelegt? Sonst bring ich eine mit....
> 
> Robert




Hallo Robert

Julianernst ( Michael ) hat schon  eine Liste angelegt und am Sonntag bei einer Tour in den HaBe  kräftig Unterschriften gesammelt.Da aber sicher viele am SfdW teilnehmen die noch keine Unterschrift geleistet haben , solltest Du noch mal eine  mitbringen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kaiowana (3. November 2005)

Moin moin,
Tine und ich sind auch mit dabei. Das Gröninger würden wir favorisieren. Dort gibt's lecker Bier und es ist dort richtig "urig".


----------



## Rabbit (7. November 2005)

So, ich habe gerade die Bestätigung vom Gröninger bekommen. Tisch für 15 Personen am Freitag den 18.11. ab 19:00 Uhr. Der Tisch ist auf meinen Namen reserviert: Harald Richters!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## kiddykorn (8. November 2005)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich habe gerade die Bestätigung vom Gröninger bekommen. Tisch für 15 Personen am Freitag den 18.11. ab 19:00 Uhr. Der Tisch ist auf meinen Namen reserviert: Harald Richters!
> 
> Gruß,
> Harry


    
Wird sicher lustig!
Bis dann
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Süren (9. November 2005)

Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich als Bald-Hamburgerin auch gerne kommen. Das ist eine prima Gelegenheit, gleich ein paar Biker und eine nette Kneipe auf einmal kennenzulernen.   Und wenn mein Umzug über die Bühne ist, würde ich auch gerne bald die HaBes per Bike erkunden...

Erstmal noch ein Gruß aus Kiel,
Christiane


----------



## kiddykorn (10. November 2005)

Süren schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn niemand was dagegen hat, würde ich als Bald-Hamburgerin auch gerne kommen. Das ist eine prima Gelegenheit, gleich ein paar Biker und eine nette Kneipe auf einmal kennenzulernen.   Und wenn mein Umzug über die Bühne ist, würde ich auch gerne bald die HaBes per Bike erkunden...
> 
> Erstmal noch ein Gruß aus Kiel,
> Christiane


Na dann bis zum 18.!


----------



## Kaiowana (10. November 2005)

Süren schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal noch ein Gruß aus Kiel,
> Christiane


Wow, eine Kielerin   
Aus welcher Ecke von Kiel kommst Du denn?


----------



## Sanz (10. November 2005)

> Aus welcher Ecke von Kiel kommst Du denn?



Viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage:

Wo wohnt man nun als Mountainbiker in Hamburg   

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2005)

OhJe, alle Quiddjes


----------



## Rabbit (10. November 2005)

Sanz schrieb:
			
		

> Viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage:
> Wo wohnt man nun als Mountainbiker in Hamburg


Nicht immer so "ketzerisch", Andre 

@Süren (Christiane): You're welcome 
Kommst Du am 18.ten den mit dem ÖPNV oder mit eigenem Auto?
Wenn Du mit dem Zug kommst könnten wir uns gegen 18:30h am HH-Hauptbahnhof treffen und durch die Mö (Mönckebergstrasse) gemeinsam runter zum Gröninger schlendern, so lernst Du gleich mal Hamburgs City kennen!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Süren (10. November 2005)

Ich finde, Andres Frage ist doch berechtigt, nachdem ich eine wilde Diskussion über 'richtige' Stadtteile in Hamburg ausgelöst hatte  

Also der Reihe nach:
in Kiel wohne ich noch mitten in der Stadt (Fabrikstr.). Nicht wirklich eine Wohngegend, aber superzentral, ruhig, preiswert und eine interessante Zimmeraufteilung.

In Hamburg "wohnt man als Mountainbiker" ab Dezember mitten in St. Pauli zwischen Hafenstraße, Reeperbahn und Herbertstraße  . Trotzdem ruhig, viel Platz, und doppelt so teuer wie die Kieler Wohnung. Die Zusage habe ich seit vorgestern, nachdem ich mir etliche Wohnungen in Heimfeld angesehen habe, die aber alle zu kleine Küchen hatten  

Nun weiß ich auch, dass es einen alten Elbtunnel gibt, durch den ich dann auch recht schnell in den HaBes sein müsste, ohne dass ich erst die große Schleife über Hbf und Harburg per S-Bahn machen muss. 

(Wer sich berufen fühlt, mir beim Streichen einiger Wände zu helfen, ist herzlich eingeladen... )

@ Rabbit (Harry): Danke für das Angebot, zusammen zum Gröniger zu gehen. Da ich seit 1.11. in Hamburg arbeite, werde ich schon tagsüber dort sein. Vielleicht können wir uns trotzdem treffen. Einen Treffpunkt sollten wir besser kurzfristig ausmachen.

Bis denne,
Christiane


----------



## vijoka (10. November 2005)

Wenn ich mich doch beim Radeln sehr rar gemacht habe, so will ich doch wenigstens etwas für den Weltfrieden tun! Werde aber erst später am Abend dazukommen können, lasst mir ein Bierchen übrig   
bis zum 18.!  
Joachim


----------



## Knopfauge (14. November 2005)

Moin,

habt Ihr noch Platz für eine 'nichtmehrganzneue' Hamburgerin?

Schliesse mich Sürens (Christianes) Meinung an, dass es eine prima Gelegenheit ist, 'n paar Biker kennenzulernen! Und für lecker Bier bin ich sowieso immer zu haben   

Dachte ja, dass ich das MTBiken nach längerer Abstinenz nu ganz an den Nagel hängen kann, aber anscheinend...   

viele Grüsse,
  Susanne


----------



## Rabbit (14. November 2005)

Hallo Susanne, hallo Joachim!

Grundsätzlich darf sich natürlich jeder in unserer "erlauchten"  Runde sehen lassen. Da müssen wir halt ein wenig zusammenrücken. Tisch(e) ist für 15 Personen reserviert. Ich denke aber bis 18 Pers. ist das auch kein Problem und die wären dann mit euch erreicht da mir zugetragen wurde dass auch Jan(V) noch einen weiteren Gast mitbringt.

Bis Freitag in aller Frische 
Harry

@Christiane: Wg. Terminabsprache/Treffpunkt werde ich dir eine PM senden.


----------



## ihadub (14. November 2005)

Hi, vermutlich werde ich auch erscheinen. Wohl aber etwas später.


Gruß Ingo


----------



## Putcho (16. November 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich konnte für den Weltfreiden diesen Termin doch freischaufeln  und werde meinen Anteil zum Weltfrieden leisten... Hoffentlich reicht das aus ...
Werd wohl auch eher gegen 20:00 auftauchen ..
Putcho


----------



## Smash (17. November 2005)

So, nun wird es vielleicht etwas voll... denn meine Wenigkeit wird auch anwesend sein!    
Ich freue mich schon !!! 

Bis dann im Gröninger um 19 Uhr,
Smash


----------



## Rabbit (19. November 2005)

Hi Buddies,

war ein netter Abend. Auch der kurze Bummel über den Hamburger DOM welchen ich noch mit einigen anderen unternommen habe war klasse, insbesondere die Fahrgeschäfte in welche wir uns gewagt haben 

Ich hoffe alle sind wohlbehalten zurück nach Hause gekommen und klagen heute nicht über Kopfschmerzen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## biker_tom (28. November 2005)

Moin moin,

wollte mich mal wieder hier im Forum melden und mal nachfragen ob denn Interesse an einem Sfdw auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt besteht. Terminvorschlag wäre der 8. oder 9. Dez.

Gruß
Thomas

PS: bin den Sommer über alleine gefahren, weil ich aus bestimmten Gründen nicht auf Geselligkeit konnte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppo (29. November 2005)

Moin Moin Ihr Rabauken,
es ist zwar schon eine kleine Weile her, aber es mir dennoch beinahe gefallen aber ganz Sicher spaß gemacht. 
Ich hab´ nicht durchgezählt, aber so 20-25 bikende Nordlichter werden es wohl gewesen sein und dass find´ ich klasse  Nebenbei habe ich auch mal das Wort " Bike" gehört. Über Fischzubereitungen habe ich zwar diesesmal nichts gelernt  aber über Leistungstests und sonstige Knochenbrüche...  
Nunja, trotzdem würde ich zum SFDW 01-06 wieder das "Kaktus" vorschlagen...

Sodenn, weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken    
Gruß, Beppo


----------



## JanV (30. November 2005)

Moin moin,

ich fand's auch klasse. Gerne Wieder!



			
				biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> wollte mich mal wieder hier im Forum melden und mal nachfragen ob denn Interesse an einem Sfdw auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt besteht. Terminvorschlag wäre der 8. oder 9. Dez.



Nah das trifft ja gut! Also ich bin für 8 Dezember! Und für die SfdW 1.06 habe ich auch interesse, Termin mal sehen.

Gruß

Jan


----------

